# G0704 set screw AWOL



## vincent52100 (Sep 1, 2020)

Good evening. I just got a Grizzly G0704 and disassembled it to put in on the stand. Luckily my son was visiting and helped me (actually he did the heavy parts, I supervised) and we finally got the major pieces re-assembled. I was putting the rest of it back together, covers etc. I found a small set screw! I believe I found where it goes. It is the second item on the column breakdown, part #p0704002. Is it absolutely necessary? I won’t be able to take the head off myself (bad arm, bad leg, bad back, 72 years old. I hate to wait for my son to be able to come back, it may be awhile. Any advice would be appreciated. (Feel free to make fun of me for missing it )
Thanks


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 1, 2020)

We have all been there one time or an other


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like maybe it pushes against #13 the slide alignment block but I can't be sure from the drawing.

I doubt it's going to harm your machine not having it there but it might effect accuracy somewhat? Have you tried calling Grizzly to see if they have an opinion one way or the other?

You will want to put it back in regardless since it will bug you to no end if you don't 

John


----------



## Flyinfool (Sep 1, 2020)

I always look at it as if it wasn't needed they would not have spent the money to drill, tap and install it in the first place. 
Sorry, I know that is not the answer you wanted.
As to its actual purpose in life, I do not know.


----------



## macardoso (Sep 1, 2020)

I have an older G0704 (2012 vintage) that does not even have that part. I wouldn't be too worried about it. Just have your son put it in when he stops by next time.


----------



## vincent52100 (Sep 1, 2020)

Boy, do I feel stupid! Been going crazy trying to figure out what to do. Guess what? It was actually the screw for the fine feed knob! Idee Fixe at its very best. Thanks for the responses and I will try to keep from jumping to conclusions in the future!


----------

